# TBG Elections 2017



## Todd Cook (Mar 6, 2017)

As most of you know, TBG officers serve 2 year terms. This is an election year and all elected positions are on the ballot. Some of the current officers have decided to run again and some have decided to step down.

I've asked Gene Bramblett to be our election chairman. He, along with his assistants will be seeking qualified candidates. Each position must have a minimum of 2 candidates.

I encourage each of you regular members to consider running for an office. If you are not a regular member, but are qualified to be, get in touch with me or Jeff Hampton and we'll get that ball rolling. We need people to step up and be a part of this great organization. Thanks!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 6, 2017)

Copied and pasted from the TBG by-laws.

_"ARTICLE EIGHT
Elections:
Elections will be completed during the month of August and the officers-elect will take office
on September 1 of the election year.
An election committee chairman appointed by the President shall recruit two regular
members to form an election committee. Committee responsibilities will be:
A) Recruiting two qualified nominees for each office. No office can be won in an unopposed
election.
B) Nominees must be regular members in good standing.
C) The committee will nominate, qualify and notify all nominees of their acceptance for
nomination.
D) Regular members may submit names to the committee for consideration.
E) Ballots will be printed, addressed and mailed first class by July 10 of each election year.
F) Ballots will be returned to the chairman of the election committee by August 1 for tally.
G) Ballots shall be maintained by the committee chair for a period of one year following the
election.
H) Should the election be contested in any way, the challenge must be in writing and can
only be submitted by a regular member The election committee shall meet with the
complainant within thirty days of receipt of the complaint for a recount The nominees
involved in the contested election may be present for the recount if they so choose. The
committee’s original tally will be honored until proven to be in error.
Special Elections: In the event that any office is vacated with more than one calendar year
remaining until the next general election, a special election shall be held. In order to
expedite the process, the President shall act as the Special Election Committee Chair and
two officers of his choice will make up the committee. In the event that an office becomes
vacant with less than one calendar year to the next election, the President may appoint a
regular member to that office with a majority approval of the Executive Board."_

If you are qualified as a regular member of TBG in good standing (dues paid, not expired) and you'd like to serve as an elected officer, please contact me by private message on this forum and I'll be happy to answer any of your questions regarding the election and service as an officer.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for this thread.

One procedure that sets our Organization apart and is one of the many reasons we have survived this long is the bi-annual elections.
This is a big deal. Our Exeutive Board is the steering force for TBG.
If you like our Organization and wish to see it continue to do the good things we do, and continue to grow and prosper, please participate either as a candidate in the election, and/or casting a ballot.
The election is open to all Regular Members of TBG as well as the opportunity to be nominated for Office.

The Elected Officers that make up our Executive Board
President
Vice -President
Secretary/Treasurer
Northern Zone Rep
Central Zone Rep
Southern Zone Rep

The formal duties of each Position:

Executive Board:

The executive board of officers will be elected by the majority of the qualified membership in accordance with the election procedures outlined under Article Eight All terms are for two years.
The executive board shall be made up of the following members:

1) *President*: The President’s duties shall be consistent with the presidency of all similar organizations: to preside at meetings, to appoint committees, to represent the organization at official and unofficial functions, and to ensure that the goals and purposes of the organization are pursued by the other officers and the membership.

2) *Vice-President*: The Vice President’s duties shall be the same as that of the President but to be exercised only if the particular duty is designated to the Vice-President from the President The V.P. may sit on any committee as designated by the President In the event that the President cannot complete his term, the Vice-President shall succeed him until the next regular election

3) *Secretary/Treasurer*: The Secretary/Treasurer’s duties shall be consistent with the title and will include maintaining a record of club funds and expenditures (a report will be given annually either at the banquet or in the newsletter), keeping a written record of the minutes of all business meetings, whether held in person, via e-mail, or other means, maintaining a current membership roster, insuring that prospective regular members meet membership criteria, and any other duties designated by the President.


4) *District Representatives*:  Three representatives will be elected by the majority of voting members, each to represent his respective geographical region. His responsibility is to promote the Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia in his geographic area and to carry out any responsibilities designated to him by the President. There will be three geographic regions. They are as follows:

   A) *Northern Zone Rep*: represents that area north of 1-20 from Alabama to Augusta, Georgia. 

   B) *Central Zone Rep*: represents that area south of 1-20 from Alabama to Augusta, Georgia and north of US 80 from Columbus to Macon in western Georgia and north of 1-16 from Macon to Savannah.

   C) *Southern Zone Rep*: represents that area south of US 80 from Columbus to Macon and south of 1-16 from Macon to Savannah.


----------

